# Black Label Baits Boilies



## Popeye (22. August 2006)

Hallo
Ich möchte mir eine größere menge Boilies bestellen.
Ich dachte erst an Pelzer Boilies, aber jets spiele ich mit dem
Gedanken mir Black Label Baits Boilies zu bestellen.
Hat jemand mit den erfahrung sameln können ?

Gruß Lars


----------



## Christian D (22. August 2006)

*AW: Black Label Baits Boilies*

Ich weiß leider nicht, wie die Readymades von BLB sind. Hatte bisher die Frozens von Black Label und die waren meines Erachtens sehr gut.Die Konservierten werden aber nicht wesentlich schlechter sein.Oder vielleicht doch?#c 

Weiß manchmal nicht, warum Fertigboilies sofort immer verurteilt werden. Meistens sollen die Konservierer Schuld an einem Blanktag sein. Aber warum zum Teufel ist beispielsweise Frolic so ein Dauerbrenner??? Sind da keine Konservierer drinn?Aber das nur so am Rande.....

Kann dir nur empfehlen, nicht auf das Gerede zu hören, sondern selbst deine eigenen Erfahrungen zu sammeln! die sind mehr wert als Tipps! Probiers auch ruhig mal mit den Pelzermurmeln! Lehrgeld muss man leider manchmal zahlen!


----------



## DonCamile (22. August 2006)

*AW: Black Label Baits Boilies*

Vielleicht interresiert dich das:
http://www.successful-baits.de/Shop/pi-759729631.htm?categoryId=19


----------



## maschinenstürmer (22. August 2006)

*AW: Black Label Baits Boilies*

BLB = top Ware, top Qualität, steht bei mir momentan auf Platz 

*2*

Da machst du nichts falsch, wenn die Stelle noch halbwegs passt. Angefütterte Stellen mit BLB bringen auch nach Wochen noch Fisch.

rasende Rollen

Maschinenstürmer

_Es i.s.t. kein Widerspruch, den Gegenwind einfach umzudrehen._


----------



## Husaberg_501 (23. August 2006)

*AW: Black Label Baits Boilies*

hey stürmer....wer ist denn auf platz eins?


----------



## punkarpfen (23. August 2006)

*AW: Black Label Baits Boilies*

BLB kann ich nur emphfehlen!


----------



## harti911 (23. August 2006)

*AW: Black Label Baits Boilies*

Ich bin mir auch sicher, dass Du mit den Murmeln von BLB nix falsch machen kannst!


----------



## Rudy (23. August 2006)

*AW: Black Label Baits Boilies*

Welche Geschmacksrichtungen bevorzugt ihr denn?


----------



## maschinenstürmer (23. August 2006)

*AW: Black Label Baits Boilies*



Husaberg_501 schrieb:


> hey stürmer....wer ist denn auf platz eins?


 

Seit langer Zeit und für mich unerreicht bleibt bis jetzt

Achtung:

*DT Baits Readymades*

besonders Fish Frenzy

rasende Rollen

Maschinenstürmer

_Vielleicht i.s.t. es so, .....................................................das der Maschinenstürmer viel probiert, aber noch keine besseren Readys gefunden hat als bei DT._


----------



## punkarpfen (23. August 2006)

*AW: Black Label Baits Boilies*

Ich hab mit Horny Nuts gut gefangen.


----------



## maschinenstürmer (23. August 2006)

*AW: Black Label Baits Boilies*

Trau mich fast zu behaupten, aus dieser Range fängt alles.


Will jetzt aber nicht die Schlaumeier auf den Plan rufen, liegt am Gewässer, Platz, Sonne und und und

rasende Rollen

Maschinenstürmer

_Es i.s.t. so........_


----------



## Husaberg_501 (23. August 2006)

*AW: Black Label Baits Boilies*

@ maschinenstürmer

die meinung vertrete ich auch


----------



## Rudy (23. August 2006)

*AW: Black Label Baits Boilies*

Und nimmt ihr das ausslieschlich Frozen Baits oder Konservierte?


----------



## Husaberg_501 (23. August 2006)

*AW: Black Label Baits Boilies*

ich nehme auch konservierte, warum auch nicht? habe bisher nur pelzer baits geangelt und immer super gefangen! sogar noch mit einen sack der 1 jahr bei mir lag. 
ich weiss nicht/zwiefel an, lass mich jedoch auch gern belehren, ob konservierung so eine grosse rolle spielt


----------



## Rudy (23. August 2006)

*AW: Black Label Baits Boilies*



Husaberg_501 schrieb:


> ich nehme auch konservierte, warum auch nicht? habe bisher nur pelzer baits geangelt und immer super gefangen! sogar noch mit einen sack der 1 jahr bei mir lag.
> ich weiss nicht/zwiefel an, lass mich jedoch auch gern belehren, ob konservierung so eine grosse rolle spielt


 
Welche pelzer hast du gefischt? ich habe mir mal 2,5kg Sushi Imperial geholt. Und das sind absolute Klosteine....


----------



## Husaberg_501 (23. August 2006)

*AW: Black Label Baits Boilies*

die Vision
preis gut, leistung gut

jetzt am wocheende machen wir eine session und verbrauchen 10kg von pelzer vision, die neue sorte monster crab. kann dir ja mal berichten ob die sich lohnen. mein kumpel ist mit dem e-lot getsern abend über die stelle gefahren und meinte nur ...grosse schatten...


----------



## maschinenstürmer (23. August 2006)

*AW: Black Label Baits Boilies*



Rudy schrieb:


> Und nimmt ihr das ausslieschlich Frozen Baits oder Konservierte?


 
Hallo Rudy,

ich nehm die Konservierten von DT Baits, die sind finanziell zwar schon ganz sportlich, aber die Frozen Baits sind dann noch sportlicher.

rasende Rollen

Maschinenstürmer

_Es i.s.t. kein Widerspruch, den Gegenwind einfach umzudrehen._


----------



## Rudy (23. August 2006)

*AW: Black Label Baits Boilies*

Frozen Baits kann ich schlecht lagern, Truhe quiellt schon über. Was ist besser Dynamite Baits oder BLB. Kollege schwört auf DB. Starbaits TotallyTangleberry sowie Mais Crush&Cream sind auch absolute Klosteine.


----------



## Christian D (23. August 2006)

*AW: Black Label Baits Boilies*

Starbaits hatte ich noch gar nicht. Die Totally Seed Range hört sich aber ganz gut an.

Bin momentan voll auf die Carpbrothers Baits abgefahren. Fische seit längerer Zeit mit dem Amazing Amino Fishmix . Habe sehr gut drauf gefangen.Habe vollstes Vertrauen in diese Kuller!


----------



## maschinenstürmer (23. August 2006)

*AW: Black Label Baits Boilies*



Rudy schrieb:


> Frozen Baits kann ich schlecht lagern, Truhe quiellt schon über. Was ist besser Dynamite Baits oder BLB. Kollege schwört auf DB. Starbaits TotallyTangleberry sowie Mais Crush&Cream sind auch absolute Klosteine.


 
Uiuiui schwierige Frage. Mit dem "Besser" ist das immer so eine Sache. Bei mir ist es oft das Bauchgefühl und Vertrauen.

 Dynamite Baits ist natürlich ein Name. Frank Warwik, Terry Hearn Simon Crow usw. Alles Größen im Karpfenangelsport, die haben durch ihr Können natürlich DB zu einer Nummer im Ködersektor emporgehoben. Das bezahlt man bei jedem Kilo Futter mit.

Die Blacklabelarmy dagegen, ist noch relativ unbekannt, mischt ihr Futter selber zusammen und macht momentan sehr gute Baits. 

Ohne jemandem auf die Füße zu treten, vielleicht hat bei DB Herr Terry Hearn mal in den Mix gepullert und darum kosten die Kugeln mehr als bei BLB. 

Weiß es auch nicht besser, es werden aber noch mehr Leute posten.

rasende Rollen

Maschinenstürmer

_Manchmal i.s.t. es so....wie es i.s.t. _


----------



## punkarpfen (23. August 2006)

*AW: Black Label Baits Boilies*

Wenn man die Möglichkeit hat, dann würde ich Freezer BAits nehmen, wenn nicht ist das aber auch kein Drama. Bei BLB stimmt die Qualität und das Preis Leistungsverhältnis ist auch OK. Bei DB zahlt man noch viele andere Faktoren mit (Namen, Transport usw.). Ich würde die BLB nehmen.


----------



## Popeye (23. August 2006)

*AW: Black Label Baits Boilies*

Hallo

Danke für euren rat.
Dan werde ich mir mal BLB Murmeln bestellen.

Gruß Lars


----------



## bennie (24. August 2006)

*AW: Black Label Baits Boilies*

ich werde nächstes Jahr mal die Frozen Monster Crab kaufen ...


----------



## Pilkman (24. August 2006)

*AW: Black Label Baits Boilies*



bennie schrieb:


> ich werde nächstes Jahr mal die Frozen Monster Crab kaufen ...



Das Selberrollen schon wieder im Ansatz aufgegeben, Bennie?! 

Ich muss leider dieses Jahr auch noch mal ran, der Herbst steht vor der Tür. Hab meinen Fischmix dafür nochmal etwas überarbeitet, günstig ist er immer noch.


----------



## harti911 (24. August 2006)

*AW: Black Label Baits Boilies*



maschinenstürmer schrieb:


> Seit langer Zeit und für mich unerreicht bleibt bis jetzt
> 
> Achtung:
> 
> ...


 
Dem schließe ich mich an! Hatte mir mal 25 Kg von den Toastet Nuts zugelegt und habe darauf sehr gut gefangen. Nun vor einem Monat habe ich mir die Fish Frenzy zugelegt. Bin leider aber noch nicht dazu gekommen sie ausgibig im Wasser zu baden! |kopfkrat  Machen aber von Optik und Geruch einen top Eindruck!


----------



## maschinenstürmer (24. August 2006)

*AW: Black Label Baits Boilies*



harti911 schrieb:


> Dem schließe ich mich an! Hatte mir mal 25 Kg von den Toastet Nuts zugelegt und habe darauf sehr gut gefangen. Nun vor einem Monat habe ich mir die Fish Frenzy zugelegt. Bin leider aber noch nicht dazu gekommen sie ausgibig im *Wasser zu baden*! |kopfkrat Machen aber von Optik und Geruch einen top Eindruck!


 

Die werden nicht lange baden, dafür sorgen unsere Lieblinge schon :q 

Gerade jetzt wo es Richtung Herbst geht, wirst du mit den Kullern deine Erfolge verzeichnen können.
Bleib entspannt, das große Fressen fängt erst an.

rasende Rollen  

Maschinenstürmer

_Wer Rechtschreibfehler findet, darf sie behalten._


----------



## bennie (24. August 2006)

*AW: Black Label Baits Boilies*



Pilkman schrieb:


> Das Selberrollen schon wieder im Ansatz aufgegeben, Bennie?!
> 
> Ich muss leider dieses Jahr auch noch mal ran, der Herbst steht vor der Tür. Hab meinen Fischmix dafür nochmal etwas überarbeitet, günstig ist er immer noch.


 
Die Tatsache, dass ich auf was eher herbes/fischiges stehe dürfte meine Eltern nicht gerade erfreuen.
Außerdem müsste ich die ganzen Einzelzutaten kaufen und wollte eigentlich nur Rollen, weil mir diese Top Secret und Konsevierungssachen nicht gefallen. Deswegen muss BLB mit den Frozen Baits her. Von Monster Crab habe ich im Zusammenhang mit Rod H. nur gutes gehört.
Nehme aber eh noch einige KG Hartmais, da ich nen 72ha Baggersee in Angriff nehmen werde. Aber erst 2007 denke ich.

Ok, vllt 4 Tage in den Herbstferien.


----------



## harti911 (24. August 2006)

*AW: Black Label Baits Boilies*



maschinenstürmer schrieb:


> Die werden nicht lange baden, dafür sorgen unsere Lieblinge schon :q
> 
> Gerade jetzt wo es Richtung Herbst geht, wirst du mit den Kullern deine Erfolge verzeichnen können.
> Bleib entspannt, das große Fressen fängt erst an.
> ...


 

Na dann darf ich ja mal gespannt sein! #6


----------



## Popeye (24. August 2006)

*AW: Black Label Baits Boilies*



maschinenstürmer schrieb:


> Seit langer Zeit und für mich unerreicht bleibt bis jetzt
> 
> Achtung:
> 
> ...


DT Baits Readymades kenne ich nicht.
Hast du mal nen Link, wo ich die bestellen könte ?!?

Gruß Lars


----------



## harti911 (24. August 2006)

*AW: Black Label Baits Boilies*

http://www.xtremebait.de/index.php?

Das dürfte auch die einzigste Bezugsquelle in Deutschland sein, wenn ich mich nicht irre...


----------



## maschinenstürmer (25. August 2006)

*AW: Black Label Baits Boilies*



harti911 schrieb:


> http://www.xtremebait.de/index.php?
> 
> Das dürfte auch die einzigste Bezugsquelle in Deutschland sein, wenn ich mich nicht irre...


 
Genau Harti, das ist die einzigste Quelle. Die Jungs aus Hamburg (sicher bekannt oder?)würden dir die Kugeln auch besorgen. Aber die kosten dann wesentlich mehr.

rasende Rollen

Maschinenstürmer

_Vielleicht i.s.t. es so...........das harti demnächst gut fängt!_


----------



## ShogunZ (25. August 2006)

*AW: Black Label Baits Boilies*

@Maschinenstürmer: du haust ganz kräftig in die Tasten#6 !
#r 

Di DT Boilies habe ich bis dato auch noch nicht gekannt, werde sie mir aber für den Herbst auch noch zulegen.

Bis dahin Petri Heil
Tom


----------



## maschinenstürmer (25. August 2006)

*AW: Black Label Baits Boilies*



ShogunZ schrieb:


> @Maschinenstürmer: *du haust ganz kräftig in die Tasten#6 !*
> #r
> 
> Di DT Boilies habe ich bis dato auch noch nicht gekannt, werde sie mir aber für den Herbst auch noch zulegen.
> ...


 
Jo, ich hab Feierabend!

Vertrau mir, mit den Kullern machst du nichts falsch.

Ich hoffe ich bekomme dann mal eine Fangmeldung!?

rasende Rollen

Maschinenstürmer

_Vielleicht i.s.t. es so......wie es ist._


----------



## ShogunZ (25. August 2006)

*AW: Black Label Baits Boilies*

Na logisch, wird zwar noch ein wenig dauern, da ich meine Selfmades erst noch "verfischen" muss, aber wenn´s soweit ist kriegst ein Feedback.


----------



## maschinenstürmer (25. August 2006)

*AW: Black Label Baits Boilies*



ShogunZ schrieb:


> Na logisch, wird zwar noch ein wenig dauern, da ich meine Selfmades erst noch "verfischen" muss, aber wenn´s soweit ist kriegst ein Feedback.


 

Freu mich #h 

rasende Rollen

Machinenstürmer


----------



## harti911 (25. August 2006)

*AW: Black Label Baits Boilies*



maschinenstürmer schrieb:


> Genau Harti, das ist die einzigste Quelle. Die Jungs aus Hamburg (sicher bekannt oder?)würden dir die Kugeln auch besorgen. Aber die kosten dann wesentlich mehr.
> 
> rasende Rollen
> 
> ...


 
Jo, die Kollegen sind mir bekannt! Ich bevorzuge dann doch die Bestellung über die genannte Homepage! :q 

@ ShogunZ

Ja, die DT Baits sind in England bereits seit Jahren ein Renner und dort kennt sie eigentlich jeder (hab ich mir sagen lassen). Hier bei uns sind sie eigentlich noch "relativ" unbekannt...seltsamer weise... Aber das ist vielleicht auch noch ganz gut so!  

Ach ja, vielleicht sollte ich noch erwähnen, dass der Service von xtremebait erste Sahne ist!

Der Betreiber, Herr Killian, ist sehr um die Kundenzufriedenheit bemüht! Z.B. hat er mich einmal angerufen nur um mir zu sagen, dass es mit der Lieferung ein paar Tage länger dauert, da er noch auf eine Bestellung aus England wartet! Wo gibts das heutzutage noch!?

Alles in Allem ein toller und vertrauensvoller Händler mit Produkten in top Qualität! Ich lege meine Hand dafür ins Feuer, dass man dort wirklich frische und keine überlagerte Ware erhält!


----------



## maschinenstürmer (25. August 2006)

*AW: Black Label Baits Boilies*



harti911 schrieb:


> Jo, die Kollegen sind mir bekannt! Ich bevorzuge dann doch die Bestellung über die genannte Homepage! :q
> 
> @ ShogunZ
> 
> ...


 
Genau die selben Erfahrungen hab ich auch. Ich kenn Bernhard jetzt viele Jahre. Vorher hat er über KL-Angelsport vertrieben. Obwohl die Jungs Klasse sind, war er nicht zufrieden und hat seine eigene onlineseite hochgezogen.

Er macht das echt Spitze. Hut ab!

Gruß

Maschinenstürmer

_Vielleicht i.s.t. es so......das Dt gute Baits baut_


----------



## ShogunZ (26. August 2006)

*AW: Black Label Baits Boilies*

Von DT habe ich bisher nur immer den Flavour verwendet, bin echt gespannt auf die Knödel.
Hat von Euch jemand schon die X-treme Nature Boilies getestet, sind ja preislich auch sehr interessant für "gute" Ready Baits.


----------



## PROLOGIC (26. August 2006)

*AW: Black Label Baits Boilies*

Hi

kann es sein dass es die DT-Boilies nur in 18 mm gibt und nicht in anderen Durchmessern?
Fände ich persönlich sehr schade.

PROLOGIC


----------



## maschinenstürmer (27. August 2006)

*AW: Black Label Baits Boilies*



PROLOGIC schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> kann es sein dass es die DT-Boilies nur in 18 mm gibt und nicht in anderen Durchmessern?
> Fände ich persönlich sehr schade.
> ...


 
Gibts auch in 20 mm!

Gruß 

Maschinenstürmer

_Vielleicht i.s.t. es so...._


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (27. August 2006)

*AW: Black Label Baits Boilies*

schon mal mit den "blankkiller-Frozen Boilies versucht???
ebenfalls ohne konservierungsstoffe und nach meinem probeansitz sehr erfolgreich...
gibt es unter www.carpbrothers.de oder beim Fisherman´s Partner in Lübeck...

grüße

mirco


----------



## PROLOGIC (27. August 2006)

*AW: Black Label Baits Boilies*

Hi

kann auf der seite von xtremebaits nur die Kuller in 18 mm finden.
Wo krieg ich die in 20 mm her?

PROLOGIC


----------



## maschinenstürmer (28. August 2006)

*AW: Black Label Baits Boilies*



PROLOGIC schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> kann auf der seite von xtremebaits nur die Kuller in 18 mm finden.
> Wo *krieg ich die in 20 mm her?*
> ...


 
Morjen,

du gehst auf der Homepage einfach auf Kontakt und schreibst Bernhard eine e-mail mit deinen Wünschen.

Normalerweise besorgt er dir alles, wenn er es nicht am Lager hat. Ich hab mir angewöhnt, ihn öfter mal anzurufen, denn sehr oft hat er Sonderaktionen laufen, die nicht auf der Homepage zu finden sind. Oder er hat Ware aus England in begrenzter Stückzahl, wo es sich einfach nicht lohnt, die auf die Homepage zu stellen.

rasende Rollen

Maschinenstürmer

_Vielleicht i.s.t. es so........das du nur zum Hörer greifen mußt._


----------



## fischerspezi1986 (28. August 2006)

*AW: Black Label Baits Boilies*



Husaberg_501 schrieb:


> ich nehme auch konservierte, warum auch nicht? habe bisher nur pelzer baits geangelt und immer super gefangen! sogar noch mit einen sack der 1 jahr bei mir lag.
> ich weiss nicht/zwiefel an, lass mich jedoch auch gern belehren, ob konservierung so eine grosse rolle spielt


 
die 1 session heuer hab ich mit über 1 jahr alten pineapple plus(dynamite baits) geangelt....und hab damit besser gefangen als mein kumpel mit frischen...die haben einen seeehr intensven geruch bekommen über den winter...


----------



## PROLOGIC (29. August 2006)

*AW: Black Label Baits Boilies*

Hi

ok, vielen Dank Maschinenstürmer.
Dann werd ich mal dort anrufen.

PROLOGIC


----------



## Keule666 (12. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Black Label Baits Boilies*

Will diesen Thread jetzt nicht aus Werbezwecken wieder hervorkramen. Aber wenn ihr in Zukunft Fragen zu Black Label Baits selbst, und -oder der Produktpalette habt, könnt ihr euch gerne an mich wenden. Werde versuchen euch diesbezüglich jede Frage zu beantworten.



Eure Keule


----------



## fischerspezi1986 (16. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Black Label Baits Boilies*



Husaberg_501 schrieb:


> ich nehme auch konservierte, warum auch nicht? habe bisher nur pelzer baits geangelt und immer super gefangen! sogar noch mit einen sack der 1 jahr bei mir lag.
> ich weiss nicht/zwiefel an, lass mich jedoch auch gern belehren, ob konservierung so eine grosse rolle spielt




also ich hab heuter 2 jahre alte dynamite baits geangelt...da hab ich noch 3 kil gefunden..und ich hab besser damit gefangen als mit den frischen  #c
keine ahnung ob das zufall war, aber sie rochen etwas anders...und fingen exzellent!


welche kugeln nehmt ihr von pelzer?
ich bin mit dem tackle voll zufrieden, aber die kugeln haben mir noch kein glück beschert!


----------



## Karpfen91 (16. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Black Label Baits Boilies*

moin
also was die konservieren anbegeht kann es in manchen situationen schon sinnvoll sein ohne sie zu angeln. hatte glaube ich schon mal geschrieben dass ich mir aus diesem grund nächstes jahr freezer holen werde.
auf selber rollen habe ich nämlich kein bock.


----------



## Sugar (7. Januar 2007)

*AW: Black Label Baits Boilies*

Hallo,

Wollte mir die Grilled Kangaroo von BLB besorgen hat damit schon jemand erfahrung sammeln können besonders in der kälteren Jahreszeit.

Ich glaub die sind ganz ähnlich wie die neue Range von Dynamite Baits(fleischig)

Grüße


----------



## Keule666 (7. Januar 2007)

*AW: Black Label Baits Boilies*

aargh!! Nein,niemals identisch mit den Kugeln von Dynamite Baits. Geht schon garnicht,weil wir mit Hand und mit Frischei abrollen.  
Ist also kein industrielles Massenprodukt. Ganz großer Unterschied!!#6 


Eure Keule


----------



## Knispel (7. Januar 2007)

*AW: Black Label Baits Boilies*

Mit den Boillies vom Pelztier hab ich noch nie gefangen. Ich stehe auf Murmeln von Top Secred, tolle Ware.


----------



## darth carper (7. Januar 2007)

*AW: Black Label Baits Boilies*

den unterschied in der fängigkeit habe ich aber noch nicht festgestellt, egal in welchem gewässer.
ganz im gegenteil!


----------



## Keule666 (7. Januar 2007)

*AW: Black Label Baits Boilies*

@darth carper  Auf was war deine Antwort bezogen mit dem "Unterschied nicht festgestellt"? 


Eure Keule


----------



## Carpcatcher2001 (7. Januar 2007)

*AW: Black Label Baits Boilies*



Knispel schrieb:


> Mit den Boillies vom Pelztier hab ich noch nie gefangen. Ich stehe auf Murmeln von Top Secred, tolle Ware.



Sind meiner Meinung nach beides Kleisterkugeln


----------



## darth carper (7. Januar 2007)

*AW: Black Label Baits Boilies*

ob die jetzt von hand, mit der maschine gerollt oder von kleinen inder-kindern im mund geklöppelt werden, spielt für die fängigkeit doch nun wirklich keine rolle.
und in diesem vergleich haben die dynamite baits bei mir bislang immer besser abgeschnitten.

woher weißt du denn, daß dynamite nicht mit frischei rollt?


----------



## Keule666 (7. Januar 2007)

*AW: Black Label Baits Boilies*

Glaub mir das weiß ich!  

Und wenn du dich ein wenig mit der Materie des Karpfenangelns beschäftigen würdest,gibt es große Qualitätsunterschiede bei den Boilies die früher oder später über langanhaltenden Erfolg entscheiden. Nur ein guter Boilie fängt lange und konstant über einen langen Zeitraum. Das ist nun mal das 1x1 der Boiliefischerei.

Aber eigendlich auch egal. Jeder fängt irgendwann mal nen Karpfen. Egal mit was für ein Müll man angelt. Aber ein guter Angler fängt konstant seine Fische und das hängt auch viel von seinem Köder ab.



Eure Keule


----------



## daKopfi (20. Juli 2007)

*AW: Black Label Baits Boilies*

Hallo Keule,
wollt mal fragen welche Geschmacksrichtung du mir empfehlen kannst jetz fürn Sommer aber wahrscheinlich auch imer Herbst.
Will mir n 3,5 kg Eimer kaufen und jetz weiß ich nicht welchen Geschmack.
Was is dein Geheimtipp, ich weiß eigentlich is es egal.. aber trotzdem will ichs wissen


----------



## Drillmaschine (21. Juli 2007)

*AW: Black Label Baits Boilies*

.. bin zurück von meiner Session. 

Gefischt von 18 Uhr bis 8 Uhr. Zwei Ruten hatte ich mit BLB Fruity Thrill 20mm, davon 1x PopUp, bestückt. Eine Rute mit Mais. 

Leider konnte ich an den Boilieruten keinen einzigen Biss verzeichnen. Auf Mais ließen sich zwei Spiegler unter 10 Pfd. überlisten. 

Negativ bei den Boilies war leider, dass sie morgens sehr sehr weich waren und bei leichten Druck mit den Fingern gleich zerbröckelten. Auch bei der Montage waren sie schon recht weich. Ich werde aber weiter testen.


----------



## daKopfi (21. Juli 2007)

*AW: Black Label Baits Boilies*

trockne sie ein bisschen und sie werden härter


----------



## Keule666 (22. Juli 2007)

*AW: Black Label Baits Boilies*

Wir haben in den letzten Wochen viel getüfftelt um EUCH gerecht zu werden und Euch einen festeren Boilie anzubieten. Es kommt auch in nächster Zeit ein neuer Boilie in die Range, aber mehr dazu noch nicht.
Jedenfalls haben wir es geschaft bei gleichbleibender Qualität und Attraktoreigenschaft die Härte der Boilies um eine ganze Ecke zu steigern.


Eure Keule


----------



## bennie (22. Juli 2007)

*AW: Black Label Baits Boilies*

Schick mir mal 10kg zum testen xD


----------



## Keule666 (22. Juli 2007)

*AW: Black Label Baits Boilies*

is richtig!|rolleyes


----------



## DanielPotsdam (23. Juli 2007)

*AW: Black Label Baits Boilies*

Na dann sacht mal bescheid wann es denn so weit ist,mit den härteren Boilies,dann darf es auch wieder ein Eimerchen sein!
Vorher aber wohl nicht.


----------



## punkarpfen (23. Juli 2007)

*AW: Black Label Baits Boilies*

Ich denke die "harten" Boilies gibt es jetzt schon, die Frage ist nur, wie alt der Kram beim Händler ist.


----------



## bennie (23. Juli 2007)

*AW: Black Label Baits Boilies*



Keule666 schrieb:


> is richtig!|rolleyes



Dann muss ich halt mal wieder zu Wilkerling ....#6


----------



## Drillmaschine (23. Juli 2007)

*AW: Black Label Baits Boilies*



bennie schrieb:


> Dann muss ich halt mal wieder zu Wilkerling ....#6
> 
> Über den direkten Bezug läuft das Angebot mit den Popups ja nicht oder?



.. also mein Eimer Fruity Thrill kam vor etwa 2 Wochen von Wilkerling. PopUps waren auch dabei. Was ich sehr gut fand, ist, dass es weiße und schmalere orange gab. Da kann man gut kombinieren. 

Gleich gehts nochmal für ein paar Stündchen ans Wasser :k.


----------



## Keule666 (25. Juli 2007)

*AW: Black Label Baits Boilies*

@bennie  Es gibt keinen direkten Bezug!!


----------



## Piere (26. Juli 2007)

*AW: Black Label Baits Boilies*

@bennie
als sehr zuverlässigen shop kann ich Dir Baitdiscount de empfehlen.
Dort bekommst Du auch die original Skretting heilbutpellets und natürlich die blb Eimerchen.


----------



## Drillmaschine (26. Juli 2007)

*AW: Black Label Baits Boilies*

.. irgendwie gibts da keine Homepage zu deinem Tipp |kopfkrat;+:

www.baitdiscount.de


----------



## Drillmaschine (26. Juli 2007)

*AW: Black Label Baits Boilies*

.. hat sich geklärt:

http://www.bait-discount.de/ 

|peinlich - wer suchet, der findet |bigeyes


----------

